# Non sa tenere la bocca chiusa



## parolearruffate

Ciao a tutti! Mi servirebbero dei modi di dire per una che non sa tenere la bocca chiusa. Chi più ne ha più ne metta!!!!
Grazi!


----------



## Pinairun

Indiscreta?


----------



## parolearruffate

Mh no... mi servirebbero dei modi di dire colloquiali
Grazie!


----------



## saltapicchio

Bocca a ciabatta (_bocca de ciavatta: romanesco_)


----------



## _Jack Di Cuori_

Non sa tenersi un cecio in bocca.


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Chiacchierona


----------



## Alxmrphi

Vuol dire qualcuno che sempre risponde a qualcuno, forse in un litigo, sarà meglio tenere la bocca chiusa, ma qualche gente direbbe qualcosa per incitare l'altra.
O vuol dire qualcuno che rivela segreti agli altri, qualcuno a cui non puoi fidare qualcosa(segreto) ?


----------



## parolearruffate

Grazie a tutti...
Per Alex Murphy: volevo dire qualcuno a cui non si può affidare un segreto perché lo va subito a spifferare ai quattro venti...


----------



## bea555

Puoi dire che "E' una zabetta", "è una portinaia", "è una betonega" (a Milano si capisce) forse anche "è una cicala". Se mi viene in mente altro aggiorno.


----------



## SunDraw

Per ora non ho trovato molto in più, di attestato, di quanto già detto:
"una chiacchierona"
"un gazzettino"
"la gazzetta del paese"

"Fare una confidenza a quella, non sta mai zitta ...tenesse mai la lingua a casa [sua]..."
"...sì, è come dirlo in piazza, ...tanto vale _postarlo_ in Internet!"

_*BRAINSTORM:*_ divulgare, strombazzare, spiattellare...

A mezza via tra una persona incapace di discrezione e una che ritocca pure i fatti malevolmente:
un/a pettegolo/a;

se proprio ficcanaso, che ci si mette di impegno a farsi i fatti degli altri:
una portinaia (http://www.demauroparavia.it/85311).

Un/a diffamatore/trice (che diffonde notizie disonorevoli, vere o false che siano): [lui/lei è]
- un/a maldicente,
- una lingua [lunga],
- un/a malalingua,
- una linguaccia,
- un/a linguacciuto/a,
- una boccaccia,
- un/a boccalone/a.


----------



## parolearruffate

Grazie a tutti per i consigli...
Mi sembra che - lingua lunga - possa fare al caso mio.
Che voi sappiate si dice invece - bocca larga - ? A me non sembra, ma non riesco ad essere molto obiettiva. 
Grazie


----------



## SunDraw

parolearruffate said:


> Che voi sappiate si dice invece - bocca larga - ?


E stamattina in bicicletta ero lì che mi domandavo "Includo o no _bocca larga_?" Perché sì mi veniva in mente, ma alla fine non son stato abbastanza sicuro dell'uso, da riportarlo (al più riflettendo che però verrebbe comunque bene inteso in un giusto contesto).
Anche perché continuavo a cortocircuitarlo nella memoria con la storiella della "rana dalla bocca larga"... 
http://www.axnet.it/forum/le-rane-dalla-t139717.html
senza connessione sufficiente.


Ma a questo punto ricerchina veloce, _et voilà_:

_«Uhm. Se quella bocca larga della signora Aziza si è messa a raccontare a tutto __il paese la storiella della porta nella collina... [...]»_ 
(da: Carmen Covito, La rossa e il nero, 2002)

_«Se fossi in lei, comincerei a pensare che forse tra i miei di Baltimora c'è una bocca larga. Quella bocca va chiusa. Per sempre. A buon intenditore.»_
(da: Michael Crow, Pioggia rossa, nell'edizione italiana 2005) 

_«Bassa, tracagnotta, [...] due occhi sporgenti e vivacissimi, la bocca larga [_fatalità!_], come gonfia. La signora Bedoni era divertente, sapeva tutto di tutti e non lo teneva per sé. Il suo "parlar male" si limitava in fondo a questioni amorose [...]. Non pretendeva di imporre i suoi principi morali agli altri, ma si arrogava il diritto di raccontare le "distrazioni" del prossimo: la chiamavano "il gazzettino".» _
(da: Franca Magnanida, Una famiglia italiana, 2002)


Ma il colpaccio (per il mio piacimento) questo nesso inaspettato, splendido, ...con la rana!...
(non credo vi siano problemi di diritti editoriali a riportare per intero):
_«Il fattore delle monache._
_C'era un fattore delle monache (monache di campagna, ha inteso? gli erano), e tutti i giorni veniva a far la spesa al mercato. Una mattina vanno le monache, e domandano al fattore: "Fattore, che novità c'è a Firenze?"_
_Questo fattore, lo seccavano un pochino; sicchè [_sic_] rispose: "Chi ha la bocca piccina, piglia marito". - "Davvero, fattore? " fecero così con la bocca piccina._
_Il giorno dopo, il solito fattore andiede a far la spesa; torna al convento, e le monache gli domandano: "Fattore, che novità c'è a Firenze?" - "Chi ha la bocca larga, ne piglia due ". - "Davvero, fattore?" spalancando la bocca.»_
(Giuseppe Pitrè, Novelle popolari toscane, 1885)
_Kesstoria! _


----------



## parolearruffate

Sundraw, davvero perfetta la tua ricerca. Grazie! Dunque alla fin fine potrei anche protendere per questa... che anch'io continuavo a confonderla con la benedetta rana dalla bocca larga che allietava i miei tempi liceali...


----------



## pizzi

SunDraw said:


> Un/a diffamatore/trice (che diffonde notizie disonorevoli, vere o false che siano): [lui/lei è]
> - un/a boccalone/a.



_Boccalone_ l'ho sentito anche nell'accezione di _credulone_: ho capito male o forse era usato a sproposito?


----------



## violadaprile

Boccalone è uno che "abbocca" all'amo, la vittima predestinata di tutti gli scherzi.

Uno (ma perché per forza "una"?) che non sa stare zitto è detto "radio-serva"


----------



## Luca1986

pizzi said:


> _Boccalone_ l'ho sentito anche nell'accezione di _credulone_: ho capito male o forse era usato a sproposito?


No, ha capito benissimo, invece. Riporto quanto dice il Treccani a proposito (sottolineatura mia):
*
1.*  Persona che ha la bocca grande o che apre molto la bocca quando parla o  grida o piange o che ha l’abitudine di tenerla aperta: «_Metti la lingua sul fuoco_, _boccalona!_» _dice Musetta_ (Pratolini); anche, piagnucolone, credulone, persona maldicente, o chiacchierona in genere.


----------



## longplay

Mi pare che non sia stata citata un' espressione che, perciò, aggiungo: " è una taglia e cuci", riferito a chi non sa tenere "un cecio in bocca"  ,non solo, ma racconta le cose
un po' a modo suo: "taglia" e "ricuce" come le pare qualsiasi "notizia". Ciao a tutti ! 
PS Ci sarebbe anche "è una boccaccia", ma ha un sapore un po' romanesco.


----------

